# Tail bobbing and sneezing.



## Isabella (Apr 19, 2014)

Hello, my little Daisy is like this for a while and i'm scared that she might be ill. When she starts sneezing she's doing it for a minute or so continuously and her tail is bobbing like every second. I wanted to go to my uncle who is a vet but my parents say he's not good with birds and i don't know if there are any vets that know something about birds around here Q.Q is there anything i could buy for her or something else i could do? i could ask my uncle but now i'm afraid he won't know enough to help...


----------



## Budget baby (Jan 1, 2013)

Hello Isabella, if I was you I would ring your uncle and ask him if he knows any avian vets he could get in touch with, where do you live may I ask?
Can you post a picture of Daisy for us to see? It is very hard to say what the problem could be, have you been using any strong chemicals or perfumes, scented candles things like this are bad for budgies respiratory systems. Where is the cage in relation to the kitchen ? Some cooking fumes are poisonous for budgies as well.


----------



## AudreyMcDonough (Jan 3, 2015)

Also consider whether or not you have changed laundry detergents or any other items that come in contact with her. Let us know how she is doing...


----------

